# Saturday WC Schedeule



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=3>*FIBA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*​</TD><TD class=caption>​</TD><TD class=caption>​</TD><TD class=caption>​</TD></TR><TBODY><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>






​</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5> 

All games local time Japan(GMT+9).Full Schedeule

</TD><TD class=terminator>






​</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>






​</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/1</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Venezuela
Lebanon </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sendai
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/1</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Germany
Japan </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hiroshima
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>C/1</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Brazil
Australia </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hamamatsu
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>D/1</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Puerto Rico
USA </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>14:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sapporo
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Angola
Panama </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hiroshima
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Serbia & Montenegro
Nigeria </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sendai
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>C/2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Greece
Qatar </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hamamatsu
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>D/2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Slovenia
Senegal </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sapporo
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina
France </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sendai
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Spain
New Zealand </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hiroshima
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>C/3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Turkey
Lithuania </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hamamatsu
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>D/3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>China
Italy </TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sapporo
(Japan)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks. My DirectTV says that there is olympic basketball on tonight at 1AM ET on ESPN2. It didn't specify which game, but I'm thinking it should be USA vs. Puerto Rico.


----------

